
Harvard moves classes online, shuts down dorms for rest of academic year - icinnamon
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/10/coronavirus-harvard-moves-classes-online-tells-students-dont-return-after-spring-break.html
======
icinnamon
I may be naive, but some of the responses to COVID 19 seem overblown. Swine
flu caused over 10,000 US deaths and the response seemed nowhere as dramatic,
especially with regards to the press. Is novel Coronavirus that much worse? Or
is social media and the press driving it to new levels?

